# Vander Sloot



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

New Murder?http://www.thaindian.com/newsportal...r-sloot-accused-of-peru-murder_100374054.html


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

From the update - 



> Authorities said the body of Ramirez was found covered in blood in the hotel room of Van der Sloot, at the Tac Hotel in Lima. She is believed to have died from multiple stab wounds.


Sure sounds like it.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Someone needs to remove that turd from the land of the living.

.


----------



## vickiesmom (Feb 25, 2005)

Just heard about this...the guy should have been locked up long ago..but money wins out every time.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

I hope he finally gets whats coming to him


----------



## Lyra (Sep 15, 2009)

Serial killer. They should check for more missing women.


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

There's a dead body in his hotel room. Let's see him weasel out of this one.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

You could tell by looking at him that he wasn't normal mentally. Someone needs to put a contract out on him.


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

poppy said:


> You could tell by looking at him that he wasn't normal mentally. Someone needs to put a contract out on him.


I agree. 


Uh...the mental thing, not the contract killing thing.


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

Ok....now I am not saying it is right...but if I were Natalie H's parents I would seriously be considering hiring a PI and hunting this PoS down so I could save the courts time and money...if you know what I mean...


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

FeralFemale said:


> Ok....now I am not saying it is right...but if I were Natalie H's parents I would seriously be considering hiring a PI and hunting this PoS down so I could save the courts time and money...if you know what I mean...


Yep, he put her family through heck and hid behind his daddy. Now he has killed another woman. He will continue to kill women until he is locked up for life or killed. Keeping him locked up is a waste of money.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Is this the kid whose daddy is a Dutch judge or something? I guess it's nice to run around the globe, killing women in exotic countries while daddy bribes everyone to keep you from going to prison. 

Inhuman monster.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

As I recall his father died about a year or so ago. I believe he was an attorney.

Seems like a whole lot of lynch mob mentality on this thread.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Until he is caught, he is a serious threat to women. It sounds like he is running and may figure he has nothing to lose by killing another woman or two.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Ken Scharabok said:


> Seems like a whole lot of lynch mob mentality on this thread.


I agree. Mind you he almost certainly is guilty. I was willing to give him the benifit of the doubt after the first one, given the lack of evidence. but this time 2 strikes is just too danged many.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

The evidence, while seemingly quite ----ing, is circumstantial. About like the OJ Simpson criminal trial and he was found not guilty after a VERY short jury deliberation.

He is likely soon to be one of the most wanted men on the Earth. I expect if he is captured there will be a prolonged extradiction process.

I would expect him to use the SODDI defense (some other dude did it). He doesn't need to prove he didn't do it, the state needs to prove he did.

Potential for killing others? Why? Just to rack up the score? Go out with a bang rather than a whimper?


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Ken Scharabok said:


> The evidence, while seemingly quite ----ing, is circumstantial. About like the OJ Simpson criminal trial and he was found not guilty after a VERY short jury deliberation.
> 
> He is likely soon to be one of the most wanted men on the Earth. I expect if he is captured there will be a prolonged extradiction process.
> 
> ...


I saw on the news that this girl died on the 5th anniversary of Holloway's disappearance. Coincidence? As to the possibility that he didn't do it, let's see a show of hands of those who had a girl disappear from the face of the earth on a night when you were the last person seen with her. On the off chance that any of you did, how many of you also had a murdered girl show up in your motel room on the 5th anniversary of the 1st girl's disappearance while you were fleeing the country? Any hands? Didn't think so.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Well, I don't know how to calculate the math of it all, but I think of it this way...

How many times in the average person's life are they a prime suspect in a murder investigation? I'm guessing pretty darn slim.

Now what are the chances of a person being a prime suspect in a second murder investigation? Probably MUCH smaller, wouldn't you think?

Do I think he's guilty?

I think there is an extremely high probability that he is guilty. Lynch mob mentality? No. Just a normal reaction to someone who is at the center of the disappearance of one young woman and the stabbing death of another.

No coincidence there, sorry.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

JuliaAnn said:


> Well, I don't know how to calculate the math of it all, but I think of it this way...
> 
> How many times in the average person's life are they a prime suspect in a murder investigation? I'm guessing pretty darn slim.
> 
> ...


While I agree that the statistics look bad.............. Of all people wrongly accused, there certainly is a statistic that will support that one will be wrongly accused a second time.

Do I think he is guilty? Probably. But it is not mine to decide.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Yeah, I understand your point.

Just too many things totally wrong with this guy and his behavior. Can't seem to bring myself to give him any benefit of doubt. Not when young ladies associated with him either come up missing or dead. Death is something you don't mess around with.

Just my two cents, as usual.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

He is a KILLER!!! You know it I know it. He is not mentally unstable he is a Cunning Killer, smash him out of the gene pool like you would a roach,period. He killed Natalie Holloway and you know it and I know it, good old rotting father got him off with that murder. Maybe her family will finally get justice if he dont kill him self


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Ken Scharabok said:


> Seems like a whole lot of lynch mob mentality on this thread.


Lets see. He has admitted to killing Natalee Holloway, and now the bloody and battered body of another woman is found in his hotel room. 

Here is a piece about him admitting to killing Natalee.

http://abcnews.go.com/TheLaw/natalee-holloway-suspect-joran-van-der-sloot-confesses/story?id=9917465

So why wouldn't we want to see him taken off the streets for good?


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

Since the law doesn't work, someone needs to take it into their own hands, and take care of the scumbag.



Jeff


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I just heard that Joran had asked the hotel housekeeping to not bother cleaning up his room, this would give him time to leave in advance of the discovery. Also there is no evidence that he has left the country.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

How about a short rope and a tall tree. That should about do it.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Since both girls died on the same date, it sounds like it could be ritual killing of some sort.


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

Could be, poppy. There could have also been three more in between these two that we don't know about.

I think he's a rich brat who got away with murder in Aruba, and now thinks he's smarter than the average bear. I also don't believe that either murder was planned; especially this one in the hotel. That would be stupid unless one WANTS to get caught. Snotty brat with a bad temper. Girl tells him "no", he snaps and bludgeons them to death, IMO.

I hope they catch him and imprison him in Peru, as his prison stay will be less pleasant than in many other places. The authorities in Aruba were either bought off by "daddy", or are just plain incapable of doing their jobs.

I guess he was last known to have crossed into Chile. I'm sure the Chileans will hand him over to the Peruvians. I don't really care WHAT they do to him, as long as he's not released into public... .EVER!


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

"I hope they catch him and imprison him in Peru, as his prison stay will be less pleasant than in many other places. The authorities in Aruba were either bought off by "daddy", or are just plain incapable of doing their jobs."

I doubt either of the last two cases. When someone gives so many contractory stories which one do you beleive? Or at least try to convince a jury that one, out of several, is the more accurate one. Without a body it is had to convict someone.

At least this time they do have a body to start working from.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

"At least this time"....

Yeah, great.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

EasyDay said:


> Could be, poppy. There could have also been three more in between these two that we don't know about.
> 
> I think he's a rich brat who got away with murder in Aruba, and now thinks he's smarter than the average bear. I also don't believe that either murder was planned; especially this one in the hotel. That would be stupid unless one WANTS to get caught. Snotty brat with a bad temper. Girl tells him "no", he snaps and bludgeons them to death, IMO.
> 
> ...


Good point. This guy gets around from country to country quite a bit apparently. All countries he is known to visit should be looking at all unsolved murders of young females, especially on that date.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

GOT HIM!! http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100603/ap_on_re_la_am_ca/lt_peru_van_der_sloot VIDEO [ame]http://video.foxnews.com/v/4225610/murder-suspect-caught[/ame]


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah!!!


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Woot!


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Reportedly he has been caputured:

http://www.aolnews.com/crime/articl...-to-blame-cousin-of-peru-victim-says/19501701


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Good, .


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

At the moment doesn't even look like there is an international arrest warrant out on him. Likely to be released with ankle monitoring.

http://www.aolnews.com/article/feds-van-der-sloot-peddled-bogus-details-on-holloway/19502842


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

I heard he was also trying to "sell" the location of Natalie's body for $250K to someone. Don't have the details, but will look. I know they want him in Alabama, but I suppose AL will have to wait their turn. I'm sure the Peruvians won't give him up so easily... if he even makes it out alive.


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

Ken Scharabok said:


> At the moment doesn't even look like there is an international arrest warrant out on him. Likely to be released with ankle monitoring.
> 
> http://www.aolnews.com/article/feds-van-der-sloot-peddled-bogus-details-on-holloway/19502842


I should have read your link before posting my last post!


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I think the gal in Peru was daughter of some minor celebrity in Peru, so I suspect if Peru gets him, he will spend rest of his life in Peru, however long that may be.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Ken Scharabok said:


> At the moment doesn't even look like there is an international arrest warrant out on him. Likely to be released with ankle monitoring.
> 
> http://www.aolnews.com/article/feds-van-der-sloot-peddled-bogus-details-on-holloway/19502842


 On Greta Van Susterin,she said that was Natilie's mom who paid the fifteen thousand to Vander Sloot for the infnce he got the money,he went to South America.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I hope he doesn't get let go. Alabama has issued an arrest warrant, but I don't know how long it will take to make that an international warrant.

Here is the criminal complaint against him:
http://media.al.com/spotnews/other/U.S. criminal complaint against Joran van der Sloot.pdf

Since I have friends who attended church with the Twitty/Holloway family and although we didn't know Natalie we had some mutual friends, I certainly hope that van der Sloot is not let go and gets a trial for the last murder. Although I think he is guilty, I am not the jury or the judge and hope that a trial will bring out the truth.

But since he has extorted money from someone about the Holloway case, it seems that even if he has not committed murder, he has committed a crime, and only someone with a sick mind would do what he has done with his 'confessions' and different stories about what happened with Natalie Holloway, and he should face time for that.

Dawn



Dawn


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

I saw a sign that was posted in a Peruvian prison by the prisoners.

"Joran Van Der Sloot, the other white meat."ound:


.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Hermit John said:


> I think the gal in Peru was daughter of some minor celebrity in Peru, so I suspect if Peru gets him, he will spend rest of his life in Peru, however long that may be.


I read that he had run for President.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

If I heard correctly Chile didn't go through extradiction procedures. They simply declared him something like an undesirable person and deported him back to his last point of origin, which happens to be Peru.

Perhaps, if the case is strong enough, he will give up Natialie's body in exchange for a lessor sentence.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

7thswan said:


> I read that he had run for President.


Correct.

I would say Mr. Sloot is in for a bumpy ride.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Just my personal opinion that Natalie died accidentally. Once they tried to cover it up it took lies to support lies situation. If they had just admitted what happened likely the entire thing would have blown over. Greta, for one, has made it a personal cause, as has Nancy Grace.

For those who don't know the background of (Breathless) Greta: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greta_Van_Susteren

As I recall CNN initially only had this Roger as the trial analyst. She would call in and point out errors he was making. They then hired her to co-host, starting her TV career. Largely she represented the defense and Roger the prosecutions. She has gone on, Roger seems to have faded away.

Added: While the case there seems to be cut and dried, it wouldn't surprise me if it is a year or more before anything went to trial.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

That boy just ain't "right"!


----------



## cindy71 (Jul 7, 2008)

There were yellow ribbons all over Mt Brook Alabama that is where Natilee was from. Now Alabama has him charged with extortion and bribery (I think those are the charges). If I heard right he was trying to get money from the family in exchange for information on where they could find her. I hope that he justice well prevail for all the families involved with him present and past.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Hopefully the prisons in Peru are those horrible third world, rat infested hell holes we all read about.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

JuliaAnn said:


> Hopefully the prisons in Peru are those horrible third world, rat infested hell holes we all read about.


They are, for the poor. The rich can set themselves up much better.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I don't get the impression Joran van der Sloot is all that well off financially. I recall reading his father died a year or so ago. Articles only mention his mother in the Netherlands. One report is he likes poker and goes to touranments. However, one report said he was just an onlooker at the one in Peru. Perhaps he flushed out early and stayed.

I have read those who do the tournament poker tour are lucky to breakeven with travel, housing and tournament buy-in expenses. I occasionally watch the World Poker Tour. Seems to be very few who fairly consistently make the final table. Some previous 'big names' are eliminated early. Takes both skill and luck.

I suspect just having him represented in Peru will drain most of the family resources. Have no idea if he can profit by selling his story. By now the national rag sheets must be all over this one.


----------



## brreitsma (Jan 14, 2003)

A ****** killed a national. It won't matter how much money his family has. He is going to pay big time. His suffering will be immense.


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

Ken,

I used to think the Holloway girl died by accident or by some criminal negligence. Maybe because I don't want to believe someone is capable of murder. 

But after what he did in Peru it's obvious we are dealing with a dangerous predator. Heck, before that. Wasn't there a story a few years ago about his being involved in some sort of Thai sex trafficking?

This is not some kid who just covered up some horrible, fatal accident five years ago.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

brreitsma said:


> A ****** killed a national. It won't matter how much money his family has. He is going to pay big time. His suffering will be immense.


If he had killed a hooker or even a perfectly innocent peasant girl, probably wouldnt take much money to smooth things out. Never underestimate the amount of corruption in third world countries. 

But genius boy is accused of killing daughter of a Peruvian national with connections/influence. Bad mistake. Take huge fortune to smooth that over and probably not possible considering all the world wide media attention. Not to mention he doesnt have much sympathy from those outside of peru either. I'd say he's toast or at very least is going to have one very unpleasant future.


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

Common Tator said:


> Lets see. He has admitted to killing Natalee Holloway, and now the bloody and battered body of another woman is found in his hotel room.
> 
> Here is a piece about him admitting to killing Natalee.
> 
> ...


From that same report.
Blanken said he finds van der Sloot's new alleged admission in the RTL-5 interview also not credible. According to CNN, Blanken said he tried to verify van der Sloots claims and ultimately that they " couldn't be true." Blanken added that, "We talked with several witnesses and reviewed several facts. The story is unbelievable and not true, in my opinion."]

I too truly believe that he is guilty as sin...How is it that someone that young can be so good at covering things up? Maybe if his dad is gone, it wont be so easy....


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I heard that he took $12,ooo from Natlies Mom and $250,000 from someone else. Said he'd show the place of the body. Something creeps me- I think he liked all the attention from the Hollaway case , and needed another fix. Maybe he is sick(socipath) enough to think he'd get away with it again.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

From what some of the talking heads are saying, he doesn't seem to be a seirel killer, he is a rage killer. They are thinking that he is a seirel date-rapist and then kills in a rage when his efforts are thwarted.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

The date rape rage theory does rather make sense in the case of Natalie. Seems like one of his early statements was when they hooked up at the casino he suggested leaving with sex involved and she was fine with it. And I can see it. Almost a legal adult and on a foreign adventure so to speak. She eventually said no and he went balistic.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Ken Scharabok said:


> The date rape rage theory does rather make sense in the case of Natalie. Seems like one of his early statements was when they hooked up at the casino he suggested leaving with sex involved and she was fine with it. And I can see it. Almost a legal adult and on a foreign adventure so to speak. She eventually said no and he went balistic.


Of course this begs the question of how many women has he raped in the last 5 years.


----------



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

Lyra said:


> Serial killer. They should check for more missing women.


I agree. He even tried to extort money from the Holloways saying he'll give them details about her death and where she's buried.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Sometimes (maybe often in a trial) prior bad acts cannot be mentioned or even considered The case has to be tried on his own merit.

If anything, if they can associate with prior bad acts it gives that country a chance to also try him. Next in line concept.

I followed the Ted Bundy case as he killed two soriety sisters and a young girl not far from where I lived when I went to FSU. He apparently chose FL as the next place to commit his crimes as he had been told it was the one most likely to carry out a death penalty. What he got. However, I understand at the end he was trying to negotiate telling authorities where more bodies were buried in exchange for a delay in his execution.

In watching the program on Gary Ridgeway, the Green River Killer, Bundy volunteered to help them flesh out their profile of him, and apparerently was fairly accurate in the suggestions he made - such as the GRK woud go back and visit dumped bodies.

One thing with truckers now being monitored by satelite, there is a record of where they have been at what time. When they find a roadside body it can help in the investiagion.

Who has been America's most profific serial killer: Who knows? John Lee Lucas was thought to be, but then many of his statements on what and where have not been able to be collaberated. It may be either Gary Ridgeway or Ted Bundy.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Ken You forgot John Wayne Gacy in Illinois. I believe he is the serial killer with the most verified count. 33 young men


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

"I followed the Ted Bundy case as he killed two soriety sisters and a young girl not far from where I lived when I went to FSU. He apparently chose FL as the next place to commit his crimes as he had been told it was the one most likely to carry out a death penalty. What he got. However, I understand at the end he was trying to negotiate telling authorities where more bodies were buried in exchange for a delay in his execution."

I followed Bundy's criminal career from the years before he was caught in Florida. I happened to be stationed in Colorado when he passed through there and they caught him for a couple of murders, but then they let him escape and he eventually made his way to Florida. Bundy seemed to be a lot smarter than this guy. They had pretty strong evidence against Bundy for a couple of dozen murders, but they suspected he might have been involved in as many as 60 murders. He was in the area where a bunch of women disappeared and died.
I was stationed in Georgia when they executed Bundy in Florida, and my brother worked in the prison where they kept Bundy until they executed him. My brother met Bundy while he was there and said he looked as normal as anyone else.
BTW, one of the strongest pieces of evidence they had to convict Bundy with was the teeth marks he left on the body of his 12-year-old victim.
Yes, Bundy did try to buy some extra time in his last weekend, but the governor of Florida refused to give him more time. He told Bundy he should talk fast.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I am one who never believed he was innocent of killing Natalie, and the coincidence of the anniversary, footage of him with the victim, and the poor young 21 yr old woman killed in "his" hotel room, during the time it was verified on video, that he was in the room with her?! Not too obvious was it? So, this CONFESSION didn't surprise me or many others:

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2010/06/08/report-van-der-sloot-confesses-peru-murder/


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

it is being reported that he has confessed. i can't see him confessing to it but i guess it must be true.i heard it on several stations. ~Georgia.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

There is no death penalty in Peru, and he could get 15-35 years "FOR CONFESSING." The Courts there are more lenient when the criminals confess. They had so much evidence, it would have been easy to convict him. There was the video showing him with her in the casino, following him, and he was seen entering his hotel room with her. When he left his room, he told the Front Desk, "Don't disturb my girl." She was murdered during the time he was in the room with her, which is being proved by eye witnesses and also evidence. He was found with bloody clothing, too. Stephany Flores was bruised head to toe, according to the reports, and her neck was broken. His reason for killing her? She had grabbed his computer without his permission and had learned of his connection to the disappearance of Natalie Holloway, thereby invading his privacy. She was found wearing one of his shirts, they believe, and just a pair of red underwear.

With the burden of proof heavily against him, the odds of convicting him very high, he did the best thing he could have by confessing (for himself). His sentence won't be as long, but their prisons, however, are not happy places. There is talk of extraditing him to face charges of extortion for his attempt to get $250K out of Natalie Holloways' family to reveal the whereabouts of her body. He was paid a portion of it by her mother, according to what I read (thought it was $15K), regardless it was directly wired to his account. He has been videotaped telling a reporter that after drinking/doing drugs, Natalie appeared dead, so he asked a friend to dump her in the ocean. This animal deserves the death penalty, but jail in Peru may just be worse, and actually effect the same end. He won't be popular there.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

newfieannie said:


> it is being reported that he has confessed. i can't see him confessing to it but i guess it must be true.i heard it on several stations. ~Georgia.


Enhanced interrogation techniques?


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

lorichristie said:


> I am one who never believed he was innocent of killing Natalie, and the coincidence of the anniversary, footage of him with the victim, and the poor young 21 yr old woman killed in "his" hotel room, during the time it was verified on video, that he was in the room with her?! Not too obvious was it? So, this CONFESSION didn't surprise me or many others:
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/world/2010/06/08/report-van-der-sloot-confesses-peru-murder/


 Yea,they said he went to get coffee and when he returned,she was on his computer looking at his back ground about Natalie.He went wild and killed her breaking her neck.

Yes, I have always believed him and the two brothers in Aruba,drugged and raped her,and they either killed her or the drug overdose killed her.Then they had to get rid of the body.My opinion is the Steve guy,with the access to a boat,did that.If you all remember,they told the police they let her out at the hotel,but the hotel camera proved them wrong.

Well,the Steve guy told the police that He saw them let her out at the hotel,just like them,the camera proved him wrong to.Why did he tell the Police the same story,if he wasn't trying to cover what he had done?Why did he get envolved,his name had not come up,until he told the police what he saw,which was a lie.I will always believe he carried the body in the ocean and disposed of it,with weights or a fish trap.

Which I do hope Natalie's mom finds out what happened,life's gotta be rough for her.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

""Enhanced interrogation techniques?""

We can only hope.


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

lorichristie said:


> There is no death penalty in Peru, and he could get 15-35 years "FOR CONFESSING." The Courts there are more lenient when the criminals confess.


Yep, shorter sentences, but it seems unanimous by the experts that he'll be killed in prison before his sentence is up.

NatGeo did a documentary on the prison some time back. Apparently, it's deemed to be one of the worst on the planet. Only 100 guards for 10,000 prisoners. All I can say is WOW! Have a friend that's a guard at rikers... a woman who guards the men. I can't imagine odds like in Peru!
He'll get his just reward, one way or the other.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Was that the one in which the gurads only tried to prevent excapes and fed one meal a day. The jail had separately into several 'cultures' to use a most polite term with warlords and their underlings running the actual units. The bottom of the pecking order were someone what plate lickers.

I expect an appeal to where he is allowed to service out his sentence in a jail in the Netherlands.


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

That's the one, Ken. Called Lurigancho Prison. They rely on the hierarchy within the prisoners to keep order. I'm sure there's a link out there with video.

I doubt your appeal prediction will come to fruition. I don't think the Peruvians are taking this murder lightly.

ETA: Here's a link describing prison conditions by a medical team that went there. Pretty revealing. Joran's in for a "bumpy ride".
http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0999/is_7228_320/ai_59210163/?tag=content;col1

I also found the full-link video of the show... World's Worst Prisons (I think)... on the NatGeo website. Didn't watch it because it's 34+ mins long, but it is the show that I referred to. The first half describes a prison in Mexico City, and the second is Lurigancho Prison in Lima.


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

poppy said:


> Since both girls died on the same date, it sounds like it could be ritual killing of some sort.





EasyDay said:


> Could be, poppy. There could have also been three more in between these two that we don't know about... Snotty brat with a bad temper.


Looks like we _may_ have called this one right, poppy. I heard on the news tonight that they're looking into Joran's possible involvement in two missing girls in Columbia... where he entered Peru from . Can't find a blasted link, though, so not verified.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

lorichristie said:


> There is no death penalty in Peru, and he could get 15-35 years "FOR CONFESSING." The Courts there are more lenient when the criminals confess. They had so much evidence, it would have been easy to convict him. There was the video showing him with her in the casino, following him, and he was seen entering his hotel room with her. When he left his room, he told the Front Desk, "Don't disturb my girl." She was murdered during the time he was in the room with her, which is being proved by eye witnesses and also evidence. He was found with bloody clothing, too. Stephany Flores was bruised head to toe, according to the reports, and her neck was broken. His reason for killing her? She had grabbed his computer without his permission and had learned of his connection to the disappearance of Natalie Holloway, thereby invading his privacy. She was found wearing one of his shirts, they believe, and just a pair of red underwear.
> 
> With the burden of proof heavily against him, the odds of convicting him very high, he did the best thing he could have by confessing (for himself). His sentence won't be as long, but their prisons, however, are not happy places. There is talk of extraditing him to face charges of extortion for his attempt to get $250K out of Natalie Holloways' family to reveal the whereabouts of her body. He was paid a portion of it by her mother, according to what I read (thought it was $15K), regardless it was directly wired to his account. He has been videotaped telling a reporter that after drinking/doing drugs, Natalie appeared dead, so he asked a friend to dump her in the ocean. This animal deserves the death penalty, but jail in Peru may just be worse, and actually effect the same end. He won't be popular there.


It's a shame this man has not committed a capital crime in Texas.

They not only have the death penalty, they have an express lane...


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

EasyDay said:


> Looks like we _may_ have called this one right, poppy. I heard on the news tonight that they're looking into Joran's possible involvement in two missing girls in Columbia... where he entered Peru from . Can't find a blasted link, though, so not verified.


 The FBI is now talking about back tracking his where abouts,even before Natalie.I think he has a long string of murders trailing behind him,and he was a traveling killer most everywhere he went.

I feel so sorry for this last girl and her family.The girl found out to late on his computer,that he was probably the one who killed natalie.Then he walked in and caught her reading about his murderous ways.That set him off.

Also,the FBI and Aruba were performing a sting to get answers from him.They had enough on him to arrest him,but wanted more.Thats the break he needed to run,and start back what he does most,killing women.I wish they could try him in Irac,and watch him do the rope dance.Right after placing the rope around his neck,knowing his dad is not in the position to protect him anymore,and he can't talk or blackmail the rope to change its mind,he will now try to save his own life and spill the beans in hope to get life in prison.This time what comes out his lying mouth,will be the truth.He's not going to risk a lie in order to save his neck. *John 8:32*
And ye *shall* know the *truth*, and the *truth* *shall* make you free. Well maybe not all the way free,but free enough that Hangmans noose may come off.
John 8:31-33 (in Context) John 8 (Whole Chapter


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Something is wrong. I can't imagine a woman going to a Hotel room with a man THEN looking him up on the computer. Also strange , he went to get coffee after he picked up a woman at a place where a lot of drinking is going on. I'm guessing he is trying to make a "rage"(temporary insanity)excuse, which might get him a lesser sentence.


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

Did ya notice that when he's shown on TV after capture, he is wearing a protective vest? What does that tell you? He's probably had death threats...Think he'll make it through?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

7thswan said:


> *Something is wrong. I can't imagine a woman going to a Hotel room with a man THEN looking him up on the computer.* Also strange , he went to get coffee after he picked up a woman at a place where a lot of drinking is going on. I'm guessing he is trying to make a "rage"(temporary insanity)excuse, which might get him a lesser sentence.



I agree.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I certainly don't know the facts, but I disagree it was an anniversity type of thing. So what they had been out drinking. So he want out for coffee and donuts or whatever the next morning. When he returned he found her on his computer, perhaps just reading the daily new section, and found an article on it being the anniversity of Natalie's death and that van der Sloot was still a prime subject. Maybe she was in the process of getting ready to leave his room when he returned. They argued and he struck.

Frankly I don't think he is a serial killer. Natalie - most probably. In Peru, a simple date coincidence. I will be a bit surprised if they can link him to others.

I certainly do hope they eventually find Natalie's body, so the family can have closure, but I rather doubt that will happen.


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

Chances are Natalie was at the bottom of the ocean and her body is no longer a part of the world. So sad for those parents but they can honor her soul...


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

7thswan said:


> Something is wrong. I can't imagine a woman going to a Hotel room with a man THEN looking him up on the computer. Also strange , he went to get coffee after he picked up a woman at a place where a lot of drinking is going on. I'm guessing he is trying to make a "rage"(temporary insanity)excuse, which might get him a lesser sentence.


Can I be bold here.

#1. When you are being picked up for a one night stand (and trust me, you know you are when you meet someone, and go to his hotel room the same night you meet him) HOW OFTEN do you REALLY know the first AND last name? And, if your 'booty call' says "Oh Yeah, my name is Jordan Vander Sloot or LIZZY BORDEN" Hmmmm that name would ring a bell while you were still in a public place and you could get the h.e.double outta there.
Think about it.
She KNEW his first and last name??
Doubt it.

#2. IF he kept "information" on his computer......really? Do you think for ONE SECOND that Hollaways rich family doesn't have someone following this kids every move waiting for him to screw up? And don't you think his father, who paid to get him off the hook the first time, taught him better than to KEEP INFORMATION ON HIS COMPUTER???
Think about it.
And where would she look? On his desktop for a button that says "how I killed Natilie"? 
Doubt it.

#3. He has lied from the moment go, why is anyone believing anything he says now?? Like all the sudden he is going to magically tell the truth? Really? He knows enough about law, from his daddy, to know what to and what not to say. 

I didn't follow the Hollaway case. It was so sad that an unsupervised underaged girl was drunk and alone in the middle of the night in Aruba, because her chaparones were too drunk to know she was gone.......It's horrifying sad that this little girl is gone. But children are stolen and murdered everyday. One case is no more sad than the next.....they are all someone's baby. They were all human beings. None of them deserved what happened to them......But not one is more important than the next to me.

From the little bit of news I caught at work, and the kids at work told me, I always thought VS killed her and the other two dropped her off in shark infested waters to dispose of the body.

I would lean towards Serial Killer / Thrill Killer / Demon Possesed.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

From what several attorneys have told me when questioned by law enforcement authorities say nothing - absolutely nothing. They say most talk their way into prison.

Someone earlier said he looked guilt. Well, remember some of the best known serial killers: Ted Bundy, Henry Lee Lucas, Wayne Williams, Gary Wayne Gasey (sp?), Dennis Rader (Green River), Jeffrey Dahmer and Gary Ridgeway? All looked to be perfectly normal. Although she wasn't a serial killer Carla Tucker (TX) sure didn't look the roll.

When I was in a jury pool one of the points emphasized by the judge was to not judge based on appearance.

Let justice take its course and, if he is sentenced to prison, may it be a living hell.


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

Ken Scharabok said:


> I certainly don't know the facts, but I disagree it was an anniversity type of thing. So what they had been out drinking. So he want out for coffee and donuts or whatever the next morning. When he returned he found her on his computer, perhaps just reading the daily new section, and found an article on it being the anniversity of Natalie's death and that van der Sloot was still a prime subject. Maybe she was in the process of getting ready to leave his room when he returned. They argued and he struck.
> 
> Frankly I don't think he is a serial killer. Natalie - most probably. In Peru, a simple date coincidence. I will be a bit surprised if they can link him to others.
> 
> I certainly do hope they eventually find Natalie's body, so the family can have closure, but I rather doubt that will happen.


Right, Ken. I didn't mean that I thought it was a ritual or date thing... but that I DO think that there may be others that he's killed. A nasty temper like that is likely short, too... meaning, I doubt there'd be five years between strikes.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Now I just heard he knows where the body of Hollaway is Buried.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Yes, I can see it as part of his plan. For a reduced sentence in Peru and a reduced sentence in Aruba, he is allowed to spend his years in an Aruban or Neitherlands jail.

Win, win, win situations. Peru doesn't have to house him as a prisoner. He can be tried on Aruba. The U.S. can use the extortion charges as leverage. The Holiways have Natalie's remains back.

I doubt it will come out like this, but...


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I was hoping he would spend his time in Peru but i would also like to see her family get her remains back. what little is left. it would give them some closure. he has lied so many times i dont believe a word he says although he might tell the truth this time knowing what he would be up against if he stays there. no doubt he'll weasel out of this too. ~Georgia.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

I'm perhaps one of the few folks who just can't get all fired up about this case.

There are unsolved murders much closer to home that are getting about 1/1,000th the resources of this case.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Oggie said:


> I'm perhaps one of the few folks who just can't get all fired up about this case.
> 
> There are unsolved murders much closer to home that are getting about 1/1,000th the resources of this case.


I think its sad that the news barely mentions the Peruvian girl while going back 5 years to rehash the Homewood teen who would probably still be alive today if her parents had kept their daughter stateside instead of letting her go to a resort island that was on travel safety advisory lists.

Yes Holloways parents lost their daughter to the dogs in Aruba, but they helped throw her to them through low standard supervision and questionable parenting.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Shrek said:


> I think its sad that the news barely mentions the Peruvian girl while going back 5 years to rehash the Homewood teen who would probably still be alive today if her parents had kept their daughter stateside instead of letting her go to a resort island that was on travel safety advisory lists.
> 
> Yes Holloways parents lost their daughter to the dogs in Aruba, but they helped throw her to them through low standard supervision and questionable parenting.




I didn't follow the Hollaway case. It was so sad that an unsupervised underaged girl was drunk and alone in the middle of the night in Aruba, because her chaparones were too drunk to know she was gone.......It's horrifying sad that this little girl is gone. But children are stolen and murdered everyday. One case is no more sad than the next.....they are all someone's baby. They were all human beings. None of them deserved what happened to them......But not one is more important than the next to me.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Personally I hope he is sodomized every hour of every day he spends in a Peruvian jail....


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

zant said:


> Personally I hope he is sodomized every hour of every day he spends in a Peruvian jail....


Did anyone see Little Nicky (an Adam Sandler movie) and what happened to Hitler every day in Hades?

I want that for Mr. VdS.


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

Here is what the news is saying...
[If convicted on the murder and robbery charges, Van der Sloot would be sentenced to between 15 and 35 years in prison, court spokesman Luis Gallardo told the AP.]
Why so little time Id like to know? Why not death or life in prison?


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Peru apparently has the policy of lighter sentences if you confess - the equivalent of a plea deal. Peru doesn't have the death penalty from what I have read.

That's why I suspect van der Sloot will give up Natalie's body (if still around) as part of a plea agreement. Were he not to, and it were discovered, he could then be tried in Aruba after he was released from Peru. Remember he probably had help in disposing of the body so there is always the possibility of the two brothers talking.

Where he will be incarcerated (sp?) is considered to be the absolutely, positively, worst prison in the world - although money talks there too.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Just as I expected:

http://www.aolnews.com/crime/articl...-holloways-location-for-aruba-prison/19514386

I say make him admit in Peru where the body is location. No body - no deal.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Ken Scharabok said:


> Just as I expected:
> 
> http://www.aolnews.com/crime/articl...-holloways-location-for-aruba-prison/19514386
> 
> I say make him admit in Peru where the body is location. No body - no deal.


I say take him to Alabama open the door an kick him out at midnight .:clap:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Ken Scharabok said:


> Just as I expected:
> 
> http://www.aolnews.com/crime/article/joran-van-der-sloot-offers-natalee-holloways-location-for-aruba-prison/19514386?icid=main|htmlws-main-n|dl1|link3|http%3A%2F%2Fwww.aolnews.com%2Fcrime%2Farticle%2Fjoran-van-der-sloot-offers-natalee-holloways-location-for-aruba-prison%2F19514386
> 
> I say make him admit in Peru where the body is location. No body - no deal.


I say he's stalling, lying, stalling, lying, and scared.....
Mr. Tough guy, stud muffin, lady killer, is afraid someone is gonna do him like he did all those girls......


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

He is in a dilemma. Unless he can produce a body for Natalie he has absolutely nothing to bargain with. A confession? He has already made many of them. At this point I doubt you could find many who keep up with the news who don't feel he was significantly involved in her disappearance. Were he to say, "OK, I did it, and here is how it went down" what would it gain him as far as Peru is concerned?

Reportedly, in his confession in Peru, he said after he had killed that one he enjoyed coffee and a snack or something while he considered his options. If that is true, perhaps is wasn't premeditated, but it dang sure was a cold hearted murder.

He may well be thinking, "Geez, why did I have Natalie disposed of at sea."

As I recall one of the possible dump sites for Natalie was the landfill on Aruba. I doubt Aruba is going to dig up the landfill just on his word alone at this point. The two brothers, who may have been part of it, probably don't want anything to do with him at this point also.

I see him getting the max to be served in Peru.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I think she is in the ocean. The north side of the island is full of sharks. They used to feed them on the north side because the beach is rocky and dangerous. 
Im glad he's in Peru. I dont think its pleasant in prison there.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

What I heard on TV from the pros. Vander killed the Woman then video shows him going out and getting 2 coffees, and looking arround for someone to help him open the hotel room door so that there would be a witness to the girls body in the room. Vander could then claim that she was killed by someone else while he was gone getting the coffee. So the whole "looking on the internet" story was bunk.


----------

